# I Got Bit! (I think!)



## MizM (Sep 2, 2003)

This is so weird! I was cleaning enclosures, and my 2 1/2" c. fasciatum must have had "TMS" or something. She usually sits there until I have to physically lift her up... she's basically too lazy to even flick! Sunday however, she must have had a "hair up her butt" because she reared up with no warning and "nipped" my right index finger. I wasn't quite sure if it was REALLY a bite though, there was an ever-so-slight stinging sensation that lasted for 30 seconds... and that was it.

She's not pre-molt, she's been well fed, maybe she's just "growing up!" I thought I know her well... but she just proved an old adage to me!!!

The weirdest thing of all though, I kind of felt elated.... like, after all these years, IT FINALLY HAPPENED TO ME!! I think it's been 13 yrs now, and never a bite!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Sep 2, 2003)

It was probably just a dry bite just to warn you I am glad you are ok though


----------



## MizM (Sep 2, 2003)

It was actually sorta cute from one so small! Glad it wasn't the lividium or longipedum!!=D

Edited: I had put MINAX.... I just WISH!!!!


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 2, 2003)

Strange thing to be glad of. I'm going on 22 years of no bites and plan on keeping it that way. If I ever do get bitten I hope it's as, um, entertaining as your first.


----------



## MizM (Sep 2, 2003)

Me too CM!! At least i didn't let my macualata get the best of me!!


----------



## Hairyspider (Sep 3, 2003)

*13 yrs*

I guess 13 is sort of a lucky number it took Susan Lucci 13 yrs to win a golden globe=D 

Glad to hear you're ok tho.

Later

William


----------



## MrT (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm thinking , if I get bit, you guys will never know about it..;P 


E


----------



## MizM (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh come now Ernie... we share EVERYTHING here! Heck, I'll even admit that I owned a Hyundai Excel! Don't be shy!!=D


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Sep 3, 2003)

Has not been bitten yet


----------

